# Our 2010 home haunt photos - cemetery and pirates



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

FRONT YARD CEMETERY - DAY - PART 1


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Front yard cemetery - day - part 2*

FRONT YARD CEMETERY - DAY - PART 2


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Awesome job!! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Front yard cemetery - night - part 1*

FRONT YARD CEMETERY - NIGHT - PART 1


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Front yard cemetery - night - part 2*

FRONT YARD CEMETERY - NIGHT - PART 2


----------



## CMK4425 (Oct 16, 2006)

I love it It looks awesome


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Animatronic pirate skeletons and cannons*

ANIMATRONIC PIRATE SKELETONS AND CANNONS


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Pardon me while I pick my jaw up off the floor! Holy mother of God! I've never seen anything like that. It's stunning and the detail is nothing short of perfect!
I am blown away by your display, and I am sooo borrowing the rats on a spit idea!
Gorgeous on every level!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

greatness... you possess it

Wonderful pics and display

It looks like you built the coffin gag from the HM I had my mind on.


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments ... our neighbors were pretty shocked too. Last year we only did the inside of our atrium (a 30x30 foot garden) and only had 26 people show up.

This year we decided to do a big cemetery and we had over 750 people show up (1/2 of them were adults with no kids with them).

We actually had to "borrow" some electricity from the next door neighbor, who was very happy to oblige so we didn't overload our fuse box.



Will post the video later this week.

-


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Great job! Love the pirates


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

The "pirates" were not active when I took the photos, which is why their head are tilted down.

Here is a very short clip from the pirate show ...

YouTube - pirate_sample.mov


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

That is absolutely fantastic! Better than most professional set-ups I've seen. Oh, if I only had time and a big budget. How did you make the caretaker? He looks amazing!


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

Head and hands are from "Ghost Ride". Hat, scarf, shirt, jacket and shoes from Goodwill and the body is made like this: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15432

There is a wiper motor from "MonsterGuts" inside his chest that SLOWLY turns his head from side to side.


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

Oh, wow, that is beautiful. That looks so good.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

WoW! You have quite an eye for staging. There's a lot going on in each scene and normally I would find that distracting in a way but you've put it all together so beautifully that it really looks cohesive and absolutely stunning, especially with the staging of your lights.

I had to laugh when I read your comment on attendance. I guess Build it and they will come does really happen. You animation of the pirate scene was outstanding. 

The Caretaker looked great out there. I hadn't realized that he was animated too. I liked that white owl up in the tree looking down--again you just kept expanding one's view. Did the skeletons on the teeter-totter actually go up and down? Since Terra's Beloved tombstone I kind of always expect to see a lady lying across it, but yours was equally as elegant with all of the roses. Nice rework of the idea.

I always enjoy looking at everyone's pics and find it fun to see items that I also have and see how they've been used. Noticed a few different things I have. BTW curious whether you just used the Sam's Club Busts as statutes or whether you had them animated as well?


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

Will post a video of the whole setup later this week.

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## dadgonemad (Oct 4, 2005)

Just Awesome. Love the Pirates! How'd you do your cannons? I've been wanting to do that cannon battle scene from PoTC for a while now. Excellent execution.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Holy moly and where are you exactly? That looks absolutely incredible and I'd love to add you to our "haunt tour" schedule for next year. You should list your haunt on www.hollywoodgothique.com. I'm sure they would love it. Email [email protected] - it's a great go-to source for California haunt listings, if you're interested.

I'm going to have to go back over your videos again - that really is beautiful!!! I bow down.....


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

WOW! This inspires me to take it up a notch (or 20) for next year.


----------



## Kaiserxion (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes definatley awesome! You packed a lot of stuff into a small space without it looking too crowded. I love them there is so much to see and look at and even in daytime looks spooky and awesome!


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome set up.....I love the pirate scene the best.....!!!

The lighting and photography is outstanding too......nicely done there matey...!!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> Pardon me while I pick my jaw up off the floor! Holy mother of God! I've never seen anything like that. It's stunning and the detail is nothing short of perfect!
> I am blown away by your display, and I am sooo borrowing the rats on a spit idea!
> Gorgeous on every level!


Ditto - Holy Mother of God! Egads and little catfish and Freaking Sweet!

I love it, I love day and night shots and your photographs are awesome as well. The detail is amazing!!! I really love it!!!!


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

I have to agree with everyone else. Great staging, lighting, and use of materials. I mean a lot of people bought the interactive busts this year, but you went the extra mile. You created realistic pillars and plaques to go along with it. Despite the limited space available, you appear to have built your house right next to an actual graveyard, albeit a very small, compact one. 

As for the pirates, I absolutely love what you have done, this, mind you is coming from someone who generally doesn't do pirates for Halloween, 

Well done!


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

People have been PM'ing me questions as to how certain things were done ... post your questions here in this thread so we can answer them and everyone can read the responses.

Thanks.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

It's all really cool!

I love the group of skellies around the fire roasting rats & marshmallows ! 
and...
the pirate in the barrel with the bottle!
and....
the expression on the guy with the shovel!
and...
the skelly on the lawn chair with her martini!


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow!!! Incredible! Must have taken a long time to set up. Very creative. Wish I had trees in my front yard. I have to put fake ones up. lol The pitae video... it's like the Pirate of the Caribbean at Disney!

Hangs head in shame... sniff sniff... would never be able to do anything like this. I just don't have the skillz.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

all I can say is OMG!!! that is just soooooooo friging awesome!! I love the staging . I give you a 100 in points


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow! What a feast of inspiration you have there!! I am majorly small time, but I will be saving these pix to improve and enlarge my little pathetic cemetary! Your budget must be out of this world. I felt like I was at Disneyland. Thanks so much! You are an artist!  Can't wait for your video...


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

Actually the cemetery in the front yard was setup up in about 4 hours. We set it up on Friday (2 days before halloween) for a small party we were having, but it was going to rain early Saturday morning, so we had to take it all down and bring it in the house overnight, minus the fence.

Then Sunday morning we set it up again in about 3 hours. The ground was soft from the rain the day before, so all the ground stakes to hold the tombstone in went into the ground a lot easier.

We had installed a video surveillance system to prevent theft, but after setting it all up, we decided that it was simply overall safer to just bring everything in the house both nights it was set up.

With 2 - 3 people we could dismantle everything in about 40 minutes.


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Looks great! Congrats on a job well done!*


----------



## zeenon (Oct 28, 2005)

Nic,

Can you post a little tutorial on how you rigged the cannon smoke and firing effect.

Z


----------



## Frankenfrog (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow...I mean to say simply awesome. Super display!!!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

I give up...you win. 

Wow, cool on all levels!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Awesome, awesome, awesome!!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

halloween master. this is amazing.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

omg, amazing, congrats

i want a good low light video camera & was wondering what you used? based upon the quality of your display, i probably can't afford it :-(


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Ringer! We been hustled! Seriously, simply awesome. You should be very proud.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

this was one amazing haunt. every thing blew me away.


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

BeaconSamurai ... there's no hustling here ... I'm a home haunter just like anyone else. I just happen to have some resources that others outside of California may not have. 

Since I posted this thread, I have been flooded with questions as to how to make the cannons fire ... unfortunately I did not document my "progress" as I made them (ie: no photos) because I was seriously pressed for time ... 

That said ... I can dismantle one of the cannons and write up a tutorial in the near future. Believe me, it is a lot easier than you would think.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

holy cow the pirate scene is beautiful


----------



## Warlord Blade (Sep 27, 2009)

The whole setup is GREAT and I would definitely LOVE to see your cannon tutorial if possible! Thanks for sharing (and if you do put up a tutorial could you post a link in here? THANKS!)


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

WOW THAT IS AMAZING! What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I just want to see a longer video of em' at night... I'd love to do what you have there. 

What would you estimate the budget was for just the pirate scene ?


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow! I am totally blown away. I'm planning on adding a pirate theme to my haunt next year...but i'm sure it won't be nearly THAT good. 
If you do post the cannon tutorial, I would LOVE to see it. Hope it's not too complicated


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Is there a longer video of your pirate setup ? I really wanna see more of it !


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Outstanding set-up! Love everything about it


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

I love this! It's so inspiring. I really enjoyed the teetertot and campfire scene. The weathering on your tombstones is amazing. Your video was so fun to watch. I can't wait for part 2


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you for all the kind words. I will be dismantling the pirate setup this week and will take good photos of the cannons and the inner workings. 

The pirate setup is still exactly set up as it was for Halloween, but immediately after halloween, my wife put Santa hats on the pirates so we could keep it setup all through christmas. The plan was to program the skeletons to do the whole routine from the last 5 minutes of the movie of "A Christmas Story" ... In the Chinese restaurant ... Ra ra ra ra ra ... No la la la la la, routine, but i simply didn't have time to do it. 

The cannons cost about $170 a piece to make, parts wise, and were built in about 2 days. They actually cost me a little more than that to make because I had to do some r&d (ie: trial and error) on firing setup, but when all done they came to about $170 each. The cost might actually be less because some items like the PVC came in 8-10' lengths that I split between the 2 cannons. 

Parts included for each cannon:
10 - 12 2x4s
1 2x12 (for all the wheels for both)
1 4" black PVC
1 3" black PVC
1 2" dowel for axles
1 5/8" dowel to hold wheels on
3 4" PVC couple joint with 1 end cap
1 stick of 2" PVC 
2 2" PVC couplers
1 light fixture assembly kit
1 colored light bulb (party bulb)
4 large eye bolts 
6 large bolts (short bolts with large heads)
1 box of decking screws
4 hose clamps
2 $1 brown extension cords (dollar store)
1 sump pump piping
1 heavy gauge / enforced flex piping
1 smoke machine (was $20 at walmart)
1 5 gallon air tank (harbor freight) + fittings
1 metal 3/4" valve (found a good supplier on eBay with low price)

Paint, tools, time


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

I am still in.....SHOCK!!!!!! That is amazing!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

WOW!!! I can't believe how you put so many things together and it all works beautifully!!! I'm thinking you only live about an hour or so from me and I would LOVE to see this in person this year.


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

Anyone local to my area "Northridge / Van Nuys, CA" is welcome to come check out our display this 2011 season. We are adding a large "zombie" section to our home haunt in a previously un-used area.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Yep -- this is heavenly...no other way to put it! Gotta luv luv luv those marshmellow/rat roasting skellies!! Superb -- simply superb! My bike is ready. If I start peddling now - I can make it to CA in time for October, right? *


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Absolute *eye candy* for any yard haunter or Halloween devotee, it is visually stunning. I love your attention to detail, what I love even more is how you balance the creepy elements with a bit of humour very well done!!!


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Outstanding job, like everybody else has said I love the rats over the fire pit. look forward to seeing how you did the cannons. I wish I lived closer to be able to see it in person.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Def interested in the cannons and in the full pirate video still !

For Christmas you could have just used the Bilge Pumps new album :

http://thebilgepumps.com/treasure.cgi?cat=music&pid=CD-APCW










Would have been great seeing them sing a few holiday pirate tunes " Far lar lar lar lar ! "


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

blade, looks like the little one was the only one doing any singing. and a sad tale of woe i think it be. poor little thing


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Arrr..she doesn't like her gifts I guess...or the fellows delivering them ! lol

Here's a video they did for one song :


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my gosh, that was so fun! i would love it. do they do singing telegrams?

and for the little lady, i think she was afraid of santa.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

For the right price I'm sure they would..they ARRR pirates after all ! lol

Santa seems less the problem than the band of circling pirates....of course he could be a contributing factor... heh heh ;D


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Pirate show video*

Here is the finished Pirate Show video.

Sorry it took me so long to get this finished.

YouTube - Hi-Rez Designs: Home Haunt - Part 2: The Pirates


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't even know what to say....awesome, amazing detail, and fantastic animation. Wonderful!!!


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

The part that absolutely kills me is that there is a bank of pneumatic air valves that move the skeleton bodies and arms with air cylinders / pneumatics ... it sprung a leak 2 hours before people started showing up and I couldn't fix it ... so other than the heads, the skeletons didn't move. I was going to fix it AFTER Halloween and re-shoot it ... but I got so busy with work I didn't get a chance before I had to put it all away.

Oh well ... there is always this 2011 Halloween to get everything working properly and ADD more to the show ... lots more.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Wowzers! What a freaking bad a$$ video  I'd love to come up and see your haunt this year!


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

Absolutely Bob. 

I enjoy your work as well. I already had the same animatronic "hasbro" parrot (not seen in video) but I just got the Dog animatronic made by the same company the same year. I won it on eBay for $20 (normally $200). Will be adding the 3 pirates coaxing the dog for the keys to the prison cell to my setup for 2011. 

You are welcome to come visit anytime. In fact someone from GoE came over after Halloween to help me dismantle the whole thing. He had a motive, he wanted to see how the whole thing, cannons included, worked.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

amazing. even if it was all static it would be impressive. the animatonics just blow my mind. the firing canons are a show stopper. amazing


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks. I've been looking for that dog too. Is this the little guy you got on Ebay? http://costumecatalog.com/itembuy.asp?id=16814&type=p
Sorry I missed out on the last GoE meeting...I was sick  Maybe I can come up and help you set up if it's a few weeks before Halloween. I might be moving up your way later this year? Still up in the air right now. Will you be attending the next GoE meeting at Steve's this month? 




hirez00 said:


> Absolutely Bob.
> 
> I enjoy your work as well. I already had the same animatronic "hasbro" parrot (not seen in video) but I just got the Dog animatronic made by the same company the same year. I won it on eBay for $20 (normally $200). Will be adding the 3 pirates coaxing the dog for the keys to the prison cell to my setup for 2011.
> 
> You are welcome to come visit anytime. In fact someone from GoE came over after Halloween to help me dismantle the whole thing. He had a motive, he wanted to see how the whole thing, cannons included, worked.


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

I will be posting a full tutorial for how the cannons were made, inside and out. 

They were a lot easier to make than you think. Took a while to figure out how to do it, but both cannons were built start to finish in only a few days. Most of that time was "waiting for paint to dry". 

I didn't have time to photograph the build of them when they were made, but when i dismantled the display I photographed everything as i took them apart to be able to demonstrate properly. 

When the tutorial is done. I will post the link here. 

Thank you for all the nice comments.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I've mentioned how big a sucker I am for detail before..and you have it in SPADES.

Simple eh ? Well you have me stumped...those cannons are the most realistic thing I've seen outside of a movie or the real thing. The firing, sound and motion looked so REAL.


----------



## fearnet13 (Aug 18, 2010)

awsome job


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

WOW!! that is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

I give your work a HUGE "Bloody Brilliant"!!! 
If you're doing this again this year, I'll be driving up from South Orange County to see this. WOWZER.


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Where did you get the Owl? I think that is a great add. I would like to copy that!


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

I think the owl you are referring to is the one sitting on top of the pumpkin in the "cemetery" photos.

I honestly don't know where we got the owl. My wife had that before I even met her 6 years ago and she doesn't remember where or even when she got it.

It is very light weight, much like the "crows" you buy around halloween time.

You can try looking on eBay.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

WOW!!!! That is so insanely cool! I think the thing I love most about your set up is how realistic you made everything look. From the tombstones to the dead plants. I love the cannons and the pumpkins.(I'm a sucker for those) Great job. I'm not too far away. I would love to come see your display this year.


----------



## the count (Jan 21, 2011)

you my freind are one of the most talented, inspiring,..AMAZING haunters i have ever seen!


----------



## duckstruck (Oct 21, 2008)

Great Job! You should be proud.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

How the heck did I miss this one hirez00! I must say I agree with everyone that you did an outstanding job on everything! Lighting, design and placement of everything.....just perfect! Love all your props and makes me rethink having pumpkins in my haunt!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Cant believe I missed this too.
Amazing job.
Love the attention to detail.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

amazing! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi-rez, you have done an awesome job. I would love to have you do some work for me, but Cali. is not close. Hats off to you for a job well done.


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry for the late response to the questions. I've been sick with the flu and bronchitis for over 2 weeks and have not been near a computer the whole time ... been sick in bed.

I am planning to pull one of the cannons out of storage this weekend and finish writing the "cannon" tutorial for those that have been interested as to how they were made / done.


----------



## ghostsandcostumes (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm still in Shock..That is one of the most stunning and artistic setups I think I ever seen...You have that it factor, keep up the good work, you seem to be pretty talented...Pure Art!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

hirez00 said:


> Sorry for the late response to the questions. I've been sick with the flu and bronchitis for over 2 weeks and have not been near a computer the whole time ... been sick in bed.
> 
> I am planning to pull one of the cannons out of storage this weekend and finish writing the "cannon" tutorial for those that have been interested as to how they were made / done.


Hope you feel better.
I can't wait to see the tut for the cannons!!!


----------



## spookyJ (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi-Rez... do you think your current configuration is "commerical grade" and withstand the cyles within a commercial haunt?


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

WOW! AWESOME! SPECTACULAR! LOVE IT!!!! GREAT JOB!!!! And i hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

*Simply Awsome!*

I love the attention to detail on both sections. I also love the "Rat BBQ", I hope that you don't mind if I borrow that idea.

I have a couple of cannons that need some life blown into them and am happy that you will be sharing your ideas on how you did this. (I have attached a pic of one of them before the final details were applied)

I will be excited to see how section 3 turns out this year.

Hope you get feeling better!

Phantom Blue


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Great job on the cannon! 




Phantom Blue said:


> I love the attention to detail on both sections. I also love the "Rat BBQ", I hope that you don't mind if I borrow that idea.
> 
> I have a couple of cannons that need some life blown into them and am happy that you will be sharing your ideas on how you did this. (I have attached a pic of one of them before the final details were applied)
> 
> ...


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks matey!

Phantom Blue


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

I first saw these pictures and thought you were joking. This is amazing. This is like Halloween Horror Nights level stuff.


----------



## cherryred (Sep 9, 2010)

Stunning Simply Stunning. Great job.


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

Came over here from Rot's blog- the pics he posted of your yard set-up rendered me speechless, so had to get a gander @ the whole thing. _*Huge*_ congrats on a job well done! Do you work in the film/tv fx biz by any chance? Or... maybe those guys just wish they were as talented ;->

Been down with the creeping crud myself for about a week- hope you're out of the sickbed now & feeling better, hirez00. I don't live far from you- we'll be among those adults coming by your house to see the show in 2011.

Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

all i can say is the garden looks awsome,


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

jdubbya said:


> Pardon me while I pick my jaw up off the floor! Holy mother of God! I've never seen anything like that. It's stunning and the detail is nothing short of perfect!
> I am blown away by your display, and I am sooo borrowing the rats on a spit idea!
> Gorgeous on every level!


 
I am right with you. In fact I have not even pick up my mouth yet!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

LadyRohan said:


> Wow!!! Incredible! Must have taken a long time to set up. Very creative. Wish I had trees in my front yard. I have to put fake ones up. lol The pitae video... it's like the Pirate of the Caribbean at Disney!
> 
> Hangs head in shame... sniff sniff... would never be able to do anything like this. I just don't have the skillz.


 
I dont have that kind of skills either... But I am gonna try DANG IT!


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

i have to have some of those pumpkins with the lamps that are pn bamboo canes ,were do you get them,or did you make them,best display ive seen for halloween.


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

The pumpkin tiki torches were originally purchased from "party city" and "spirit Halloween store". 

They were cheaper at party city: $8 each. 

The tiki torches (with pumpkins) were actual tiki torches. Because I didn't want to have an a real open flame, I bought $1 brown extension cords from .99 cent store and wired up some Christmas light c-7 holders. Basically a whole $2 christmas light string cut up so each "socket" was separate. Then I used the wire and plug part of the .99 cent extension cord (cutting off the outlet end) and wired them into the container at the top of the tiki torch that holds the fluid if you were using the tiki torch as a real torch. 

I used a dremel to make the opening where the "wick" would go to accommodate a c7 flicker bulb and hot glued the c7 socket into the opening then screwed in the bulb. 

The brown extension cord / outlet is then zip tied to the backside of the bamboo shaft of the tiki torch. I would have liked to run the cord up inside the bamboo but bamboo is not completely hollow like a tube, there were inner "walls" every 10" or so inside the bamboo and I couldn't snake the cord through. I tried drilling the stop walls but couldn't get deep enough to go all the way through. Oh well. 

Much safer than having real lit tiki torches in the cemetery. 

It took me about 2 hours to do all 12 of them.


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

cheers,thanks for the info on the torches,cheers karldon


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I am seriously speechless. Even if I had unlimited money and time, I could never come close to the level of this setup. 

Absolutely beautiful and highly entertaining and you most definitely could be a pro with this type of talent. 

I also would love to know what camera you use to shoot the stills - currently looking to upgrade.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

jdubbya said:


> Pardon me while I pick my jaw up off the floor! Holy mother of God! I've never seen anything like that. It's stunning and the detail is nothing short of perfect!
> I am blown away by your display, and I am sooo borrowing the rats on a spit idea!
> Gorgeous on every level!


Ditto! Very impressive.


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

Photo camera = Canon Rebel XTi

The older model ... approx 4 years old.


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 19, 2007)

How did I miss this thread  I have some pictures from when I went to HiRez's house to check out his display and help put everything away but I think its best to wait for his tutorial. It really is amazing to see how simple everything is and how amazing it looks. I really wish I could have stayed all day because I would have!

I can't wait to see what you got going this year. I'm definitely gonna come up and check out the display this year.


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

Currently working on the "cannon" tutorial. Trying to cover everything so people don't make some of the same mistakes I did along the way.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

hirez00 said:


> Currently working on the "cannon" tutorial. Trying to cover everything so people don't make some of the same mistakes I did along the way.


Eagerly waiting for this! I especially want to see how you hooked up the air supply to expel the fog from the cannon.


----------



## dustin2471 (Aug 26, 2009)

This is fantastic, can I ask where you got the larger & odd shaped pumpkins? I have some funkins, they get expensive though...
Awesome display though.


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

I honestly don't know exactly. My wife had been getting these for years, even before she was my wife. She says she got them from various stores over the years with no specific place in mind. Mostly places like "Michaels, Joannes" yard sales, etc. They used to be available all over the place and were a lot cheaper.

But these days they are small and expensive.


----------



## Skeletons in my closet (Mar 12, 2008)

*cannon tutorial*

Hey Hirez, did you have a chance to finish the tutorial and I missed it somewhere? Definitely looking forward to it...

And as everyone else has mentioned already, your display is fantastic! Can't wait to see the next version/expansion you talked about...


----------



## Jeffnewc (Apr 17, 2009)

*Cannon tutorial?*

Hey Hirez any luck or progress on the cannon tutorial? I know I am not the only one waiting very impatiently!!! Also what type of 3 axis skulls did you use? Did you buy some or make your own?


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Man, that's awesome! I love it.


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow, just amazing!


----------



## EvilHanLennon (May 7, 2011)

SO AWESOME!

I feel pathetic now. 

Really really cool.


----------



## kris (May 17, 2011)

my fav part was the skeletons on the teeter totter


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Bravo. Awesome job on the pictures as well.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow *hirez00*, those displays are amazing! Can't wait to see this years.


----------



## racerpak (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey hirez00 - that is truly an amazing display with such creativity that just draws the viewer in!!! Any update on the availability or more info on the cannon tutorial? Checked your YouTube Channel and poked around here and didn't see anything. Any tips and tricks would be HUGELY appreciated!! Thanks!


----------

